# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT tools ver 1.67 New Update Released

## mohamed73

Zoom Image Shot :      
  Quote:  			 				the new update add a lot of oppo qualcomm mobile unlock by one click(support account remove and password remove) 
the new update add huawei flash by fastboot mode<flash file is update.app> *beta software* 
the new update add a lot news inside 
fix some already know bugs 
all the mrt must use this new version,case is unlock server already move;    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Google drive link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4shared : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

